# Is this possible in LR5.6



## Jknights (Sep 8, 2014)

I frequently adjust a single image then copy its Develop Settings and paste them to other images in the set then work through making small adjustments.  When shooting under differing light conditions this may mean that I need to copy/paste several different develop settings for all my images.

The question is whether it is possible to have a pair of fast keystrokes that does a Develop Settings/ Copy/Confirm Copy of the individual settings/    and Develop Settings/ Paste.  This would save me a lot of time.
Something like Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V.
I guess since I work on a Mac that maybe Automator may be able to do this.

Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm not sure I'm quite following the "individual settings" bit, but there are a couple of shortcuts that will get you close, if not all the way.

Cmd-Shift-C is copy with the dialog (hit enter to confirm the same checkboxes as previous)
Cmd-Shift-V is paste


----------



## Jknights (Sep 9, 2014)

Victoria, that is exactly what I was after.  Thanks.
:lol:   No why hadnt I found that before.  
  It is not is the Adobe described shortcuts listed in the menu!

Thanks.    
I promise a purchase of "Adobe Lightroom 6 - The Missing FAQs" as soon as it is available but maybe I should purchase the current v5 book


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 9, 2014)

You're welcome.  You can download my full shortcuts sheet at http://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-downloads/keyboard-shortcuts/

I'm working on a major rewrite ready for LR6, but you'd get an upgrade discount on it if you bought the LR5 book now anyway, so it's entirely up to you.  I'm sure you'll find some gems in there!


----------



## Jknights (Sep 9, 2014)

Purchase made.
Look forward to reading the v6 book (soon) :lol:


----------

